# AEP plane crash



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

First let me say that I don't want to trivialize the loss of life. It was a horrible accident. With that said, does anyone know the status of Campsite C? Is it shut down for the investigation, or will it be open this weekend? I have plans to meet some people there this weekend for our annual camp/fish, but need to know if alternate plans are in order.

Thanks in advance


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

Gentlemen

The plane crash occurred about half way between campsite G (MapleGrove) and campsite C (SandHollow) I was on St. Rt. 284 today by the campsites being nosy and though there were still State Troopers and Sheriff still at the crash scene the campsites were open, roads are not blocked and everything seemed pretty normal. I see no problems with camping this weekend other then the weather...rain...rain..and more rain predicted.


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

thanks for the info maggot. our eyes and ears on the ground, very much appreciated as usual. 

I guess the weather outlook depends on whether you're an accuweather
http://www.accuweather.com/forecast.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=1&zipcode=43756&metric=0

or a weather.com kinda guy
http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/USOH0575?from=36hr_topnav_undeclared

but I'm realistic. It will rain at AEP every time


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

No matter what weekend it is,It always seem to rain at least once. On the brighter side of things i still manage to have a good time. Hopefully in june or july i can pick a non raining weekend.


----------



## Boom Boom (May 31, 2005)

this weekend @ AEP. Topwater, Maggot, look us up. Maggot, check with the locals, they know our group. I'll be driving an old burgandy ford F150 with an OGF sticker in the window. Going down today & staying unitil Memorial day. 
-Fred a.k.a.


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

Boom Boom 

Where will you be staying?


----------



## Boom Boom (May 31, 2005)

I'm not sure which camp site yet. But, we'll look out for each other. Leaving work now, I won't be able to respond. We'll have 4 - 10 people around camp & fishing, look for my truck (burgandy), an extended cab green truck that has a licence plate BSSDDY (Bass Daddy - yeah, right...) - and a purple chevy lumina - that would be the right camp! FISH ON!


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

I'll be at "K" this weekend with about 13 other float tubers. I'm driving a Red Ford Ranger w/ a cap. See you around..


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

FishJunky said:


> I'll be at "K" this weekend with about 13 other float tubers. I'm driving a Red Ford Ranger w/ a cap. See you around..


Will be there at K as well, silver honda element.


----------

